
Online brokerage stocks sink on JP Morgan's plan to offer free trading - kyleblarson
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/21/online-brokerage-stocks-sink-on-jp-morgans-plan-to-offer-free-trading.html
======
fiveFeet
"Free trading" here is a bit misleading. Only the first 100 trades are free.

